# market pictures



## elakin (Jan 12, 2001)

hi all

i just posted a bunch of photos i took during my european travels this fall. i have just discovered how cool it is to transfer pics to cd rom...so i've been playing with it.

if you'd like to see them, here's the link
http://clubs.yahoo.com/clubs/thestoryoffoodandeating

just join the club and you can then view the pictures

hope you like them


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Eddie, I'm anxious to see them! Please tell me how I can view them.


----------



## elakin (Jan 12, 2001)

hi mezzaluna.

first of all, you have to have a yahoo membership. go to the yahoo webpage if you don't and click on "sign me up". you'll fill out a form, they'll give you an email address, etc....maybe it will take 3-4 minutes. then just go to the link. if you can't use the link, go thru yahoo clubs. click on clubs from the webpage, then do a search in clubs for "the story of food and eating." once you're there, you'll see my club home page with a picture of some chile peppers. click on "join this club," then you fill out another little form. 2 minutes max. then you'll be a member, it'll return you to the club home page. then click on "photos" on the left side of the screen, then choose from my albums which photos you want to see.

it should be easier than i've made it sound.

good luck

[ April 25, 2001: Message edited by: elakin ]


----------



## elakin (Jan 12, 2001)

really...you guys should check out these photos of markets in turkey and spain that i visited this past fall.

here's a couple previews...and a different site to view them at that seems easier...



















to see the rest go to:
http://community.webshots.com/album/13346373XGlvMnKDkR

[ April 29, 2001: Message edited by: elakin ]


----------



## elakin (Jan 12, 2001)

how come no one's lookin' at these?


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

Wonderful pictures. I too enjoy food and photography.

Svadhisthana


----------



## elakin (Jan 12, 2001)

hi all....

i have posted another set of pics....at the above mentioned website (webshots). they aren't food-related, but i'd still be interested to see what you all think of them


----------



## papa (Oct 5, 2001)

Dear Elakin:

Your photos are absolutely wonderful! Trully, some of the best that I have ever seen!


----------



## risa (May 11, 2001)

Great photos! Thanks. Nice to know that there are other people out there who take pictures of food (aside from prof. food photographers that is). My friends always thought I was strange for taking close-up pics of food stuff.


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

Hey eddie:

Photos are *breathtaking!* What a treat!

and Foodisme:

Lovely lovely photos of your pride & joy! What beautiful kids...and family. BTW, you look good too, especially the one taken "a few years back".

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

WOW!!!

Those are great pictures!

I guess I lost track of this thread. I'm glad I checked it out again. You are a very talented photographer. I especially like the shots that include people. Good timing with expressions.

Thanks, eddie


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Eddie, you have National Geographic quality photos to go with your wonderful prose. Find an agent, for heaven's sake!!!!! Ann


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Wow! Really! Wow!


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

I just found these pictures and they really are beautiful. I visited your site through Internet Explorer. I didn't need to have a yahoo account.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Hi Eddie!!
Nice to see you.

The pictures are wonderful...I wish I had the eye for taking photos.

Keep them coming,and thank you for taking the time to share with your community back home 
cc


----------



## elakin (Jan 12, 2001)

hi everyone...

wow! i posted this thread more than a month ago and no one looked at it...and now i get 11 responses in one day. very strange...

by the way, you don't have to use the yahoo site to view the photos. non-yahoo users can view the pics by clicking on the webshots link that is under the two photos i posted in this thread. this site is open to all.

anyway....thanks so much to all for such nice feedback. it makes me want to get out and take more photos. i'm still planning to do lots more travelling in italy, so i'm sure i'll work through lots more markets and film. i still have some shots from sicily that i'd like to transfer to cd rom.

*risa*...you're right...i love taking market shots for the local color you can get, but also just still lifes of food can be so beautiful. i have done some shots with various fruits that i took with high-speed black and white film that i used to get that really grainy effect...and i really like them. you are a professional photographer? do you specialize in food? what kind of cameras are you using? i'm very interested in learning more about photography

*gourmetlover*...i sent you a message through cheftalk about possibly connecting me with an agent...thanks for the kind offer.

*momoreg, papa, cc, mezzaluna*, and everyone else, thanks again for your kind words and your enthusiasm. seeing how passionate everyone here is about food and all that surrounds it really reminds me of why i'm doing this in the first place and re-inspires me to get out and cook and taste and learn and experience as much as possible.

[ June 01, 2001: Message edited by: elakin ]


----------



## risa (May 11, 2001)

Elakin: I am far, FAR from a professional photographer. I just had a little point and shoot camera for a long time. Now, I use a point and shoot digital camera with some advanced options. I like taking pics of market stands because it helps preserve my travel memories and those pictures take me back to that moment when I took the picture. I'm more of a taste, touch and smell person and pics of food is the closest way to record those senses.


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

Often new subjects will overlap and cover other subjects. That's apparently why everyone missed seeing your photos. Once someone sees a thread and replys, it brings it back to the surface. I think... 
Again, gorgeous photos!


----------

